# Fish vs. Man = Fish goes down



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a 2nd hand report from some buddies. These guys were spear fishing at an "undisclosed buoy" in the deep blue waters off the VA coast. 

Story goes that after cleaning up on the Spades and other species, one Brown Suit showed up. 

He spears it, and it goes towards China. Turning blue, he gets a little help from his bud who speared the perp in the dorsal area. After letting line out and getting some air, they went back down to retrieve the fish. A 20 minute fight ensued and the fish lost the battle. 50#+ Cobia in addition to all the others. 

Nice work!!!










Skunk


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

WOW ! nice report, Cool fish fight.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice...I really need to get on the ball and get new rubbers for my gun and break it out again


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn.. you get a citation for spearing fish???? ahh man.. its easy pickins that way.. maybe ill go offshore with some dynomite... got to be able to get some sort of citation..:beer:...

lol... hell of a nice day of feeshin there boys.. Gonna fillthe freezer up good.. plenty o fish for the fish fry..


----------

